# lightobject board use with 12v and 24v?



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Greetings,
I have a Lightobject 3 axis controller with spindle relay. I am usung Mach3 with the board. my system is a 12 volt system (x,y and z) hoever my spindle is 24 volt. Question: can simply add a 24 volt power supply using the relay and Mach3 to control spindle. Or will this blow my board. Anybody using one of these board or 12 plus 24 combos?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

My guess is that You are not into woodworking?? Thats OK, That is what this forum is all about. You are welcome to introduce Yourself, and talk about routing wood. I am sorry, I don't know anything about Your question, Sorry.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

dutchman 46 said:


> My guess is that You are not into woodworking?? Thats OK, That is what this forum is all about. You are welcome to introduce Yourself, and talk about routing wood. I am sorry, I don't know anything about Your question, Sorry.


 
Actually, I think he's asking about a CNC machine, which could be a CNC router.




ISHAMON49 said:


> Greetings,
> I have a Lightobject 3 axis controller with spindle relay. I am usung Mach3 with the board. my system is a 12 volt system (x,y and z) hoever my spindle is 24 volt. Question: can simply add a 24 volt power supply using the relay and Mach3 to control spindle. Or will this blow my board. Anybody using one of these board or 12 plus 24 combos?


 

Seems to me that if a board is designed for 12 volts, you will burn it out with 24 volts. Use two separate power supplies.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

:Sorry, My mistake. I have no interest, thus no knowledge! I suspected that the question was about the computer routers.... My Bad :bad: :cray:


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Hello,



I route wooden parts on my cncs. and i egrave various metals. my wood working imcludes. doors. windows. cabinets. signs etc. I also engave brass and other metal accents for my projects. See my Avatar and please note the "Farmers Market plaque" this was done on my Shop Bot computer controlled route. 

thank you for your reply,
ish


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Thank you so much. You have confirmed what I suspected. i appreciate you time and quick response.

Mutual exchanges are not robbery and benifit all.

I hope that I may help you someday to even things up. 

Respectfull,
ish


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Thank you 
this is what I suspected. Hope you have great sucsess with your machines. I feel that my cncs are a wonderful compliment to my Bosch router systems and tables. I have Parkinsin's and am limited by this illness, however, I'm still making chips when I can.

Thanks again, 
Respectfully
ish


----------

